# Delayed or no...



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone here have problems with H having either delayed or no ejaculation?

In recovery over a poss EA he may have had...we had lots of fulfilling sex for several months now for the last 3 months it goes on for hours (ladies- not fun when it becomes physically painful) and sometimes there isn't even a climax for him  He is always interested in starting and usually stays excited the duration...

I am worried that he is pissed off at me (I'm working a lot), or he has something going still that he is feeling guilty over...or it is health (he does get winded a lot and has to stop and re-start sometimes) but I can tell he is not going to take me up on my doctor suggestion 

I'm 31 and at my peak plus things were getting so much better in our relationship again so I wanted to start thinking about poss children...I don't want to live like this


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's happened to my husband a few times. And yes, it's not very fun when it gets raw and dry...omg...

My hubs didn't go to a doctor, it just stopped happening. Things got back to normal after a month or so.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

With my current GF, things have been taking quite a bit longer than I was used to in my marriage. She hasn't complained, although both of us agree that being able to orgasm from a BJ in a non-jaw threatening time would sure be nice...

I have no idea why this is going on. She turns me on mentally and physically like nobody's business. Sex with her feels soooo much better than with my stbxw for a variety of reasons I won't get into here. All I can think of is that I'm still having some kind of mental block or something. Who knows? Sex for at least some guys is a very mental thing, I've found.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs1980 (May 6, 2011)

PBear...

I agree about mental-it started shortly after I started working a lot more hours...But I have been open to sex whenever he has wanted or when I've wanted  But I can ask him over and over again..Are you upset with me working alot and he will say no problem...I think if he got whatever issue out in open-things would get better...

I just hope there isn't something going on at his work again


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

In my case, there's nothing consciously bothering me. I'm happier now than I've been for years. I love her, and as I said, sexually she's a whole different world away from my past experiences, all in a positive way. Sorry I can't help more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutdoorsRus (Oct 1, 2011)

The mental block is something I have been thinking about a lot. My wife and I have been married for decades and the delayed ejaculation has plagued us throughout. I can't figure out what it is, though. I love her and she is very attractive. Guys trip over themselves trying to give her attention wherever she goes.
All the while I am the lucky guy who has her and I can't finish without manual stimulation!

Neither of us has sexual experience outside of our marriage, so we have no way to compare.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So is it primarily about your concern that he'll be unable to impregnate you?


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

My husband and I have been together for 25 years, we're now in our 40's. We found ourselves with the same problem a while back, sometimes it happened other times not. We really tried to understand what was going on, so we talked a lot about it. Mostly, I really believe it's a mental thing. We decided that we would spice up our lives by giving hubby the opportunity to express his fantasies in the bedroom. At first it was a bit uncomfortable to hear him talk so darn dirty, but in reality it turns him on, and since then.....no problem, and actually gets there too fast sometimes.

Men also need to know their partner is enjoying what is going on, and not holding back on their feelings at the moment. Men also need to feel that emotional connection just as women do,sometimes we forget that.

good luck


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a serious question: Why would wives care?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> This is a serious question: Why would wives care?


Why would they care about delayed ejaculation? Cause they might have other things to do than have sex for two hours. Or it might get painful after awhile. I can think of a few reasons like that.

To the OP, you might want to do some research for "prostate stimulation" if you want to pick up the pace.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

See that was my point. She's looking at her watch and he's not getting anywhere. So just set a time limit. If you're not done in 10 minutes you're done anyway. I can't honestly imagine that she's all that worried he's not experiencing maximum joy and technicolor orgasms with unicorns and such.


----------

